# Help me with this build- Party Buff Wizard



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 27, 2012)

So, I'm refining my design of a Transmutation Specialist War Weaver.  
The objectives of this character are as follows, in order of priority:

1. Make the other party members more awesome.  This is for the purpose of efficiency, and making them utterly dependent upon you for awesomeness so they know they are awesome, because you are awesome.  

2. Fake humility.  Get to the point where you are so efficient that you can walk away in mid battle and do a crossword puzzle, and the rest of the party won't mind.  They'll just be grateful for what you do.  Keep saying things like "It's nothing, you guys are the real heroes" and "Keep up the great work." 

3. Once #1 is addressed and #2 is maintained, do some cool things of your own on occasion.

And so I'm designing the following build, and would love input on how to fulfill the above objectives better.  Especially in my spell selection and if there is a more practical Wizard School specialization.  This came about when I discovered how incredible the War Weaver PrC is, and what it can do for both Mechanics and RP.  

Condensed  description of build:
Human, INT 18, all other stats flexible.
1. Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (Collegiate Wizard, Spell Reprieve [Magic Missile])
2. Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard
3. Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (Enlarge Spell Metamagic)
4. Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (+1 INT)
5. Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (Fell Drain)
6. War Weaver (FEAT?)
7. War Weaver
8. War Weaver (+1 INT)
9. War Weaver (Arcane Manipulation)
10. War Weaver
11-20 Uncertain, probably Mage of the Arcane Order, open to other suggestions.

Raven Familiar to talk, fly and carry touch spells to help buff party members.  

Fell Drain Magic Missiles at level 5.  This build needs the Spell Reprieve feat to access Magic Missile since it's in a prohibited school (see details below).

Magical Storing Companion Spirit ritual from DMG II p.196 for the ability to prepare a single first through fifth level spell (depending on how far into the ritual the party has invested xp and the minimum level requirements 4,7,10,13.16) that is accessible for the entire party to cast (even non-spellcasters, the Fighter can cast this spell as well as you) once per day.

_DISCLAIMER: the following is long and detailed.  Feel free to skip if you can make suggestions based upon the above information._

Now the build is as follows in a painfully detailed level by level breakdown:

*Level 1*
Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (Complete Mage p.34).
Prohibited schools are Necromancy, Evocation and Enchantment.  
Used schools are *Transmutation*, Abjuration, Conjuration, Illusion and Divination.  Schools are color coded for quick reference, it's going to be important to keep track of which spell belongs to which school to determine school efficiency.
Feats: 
-Collegiate Wizard (Complete Arcane p.181) because lets face it, while Wizards CAN scribe additional spells into a spellbook, in practice it's a hassle.  This grants 7 spells at caster level 1 for free at character level 1.
-Spell Reprieve (Forgotten Realms Lost Empires p.9) this is to gain the Evocation spell _Magic Missile.  _This will make sense at level 5.
Spells:
*Nerveskitter*(SC),_Protection from Evil_,_Spontaneous Search(SC)_,_Benign Transposition(SC)_,_ Mage Armor_,_ Grease_,_Magic Missile
_Prepare three *Transmutation *spells, one general spell slot per day for level 1 spells.
Gameplay at this level- Prepare 3 *Nerveskitters*to toss at the main melee PC or whoever is most useful in combat.  Keep the other level 1 slot open to prepare as needed throughout the day, or keep a _Grease _prepared. Spend downtime scribing scrolls of all the other spells.  _Spontaneous Search_ is a great utility spell and expected to be used often.

*Level 2
*Trans. Wizard
Spells:
_*Feather Fall*_, _*Eyes of the Avoral*_(BoED), _Comprehend Languages_, _Lesser Orb of Cold_(SC)
Gameplay at this level- Prepare 3 *Nerveskitters* for the day, one _Benign Transposition_, one _Grease_.  There should be about 2 copies of all other spells on hand, replenish as needed.  *Eyes of the Avoral *is a great utility spell and expected to be used often.  

*Level 3*
Trans. Wizard
Feat:
Enlarge Spell Metamagic
Spells:
_*Animalistic Power*_(PHII), _*Snake's Switness*_(SC), _Glitterdust_, *Rope Trick
*Gameplay at this level- *Nerveskitters*, one _Benign Transposition_, one _Grease_ as before, _*Animalistic Power*_the melee, 2 _*Snake's Swiftness *_when needed in combat.  A _Glitterdust _for enemies.  Now the focus is buffs and battlefield control.  *Rope Trick* in a scroll for when you need to hide quick.  

*Level 4
*Trans. Wizard
Spells:
_Invisibility_, _*Darkvision*_, _*Speak to Allies*_(SC), _Wall of Gloom_(SC)
Gameplay at this level- Extra _Grease_ prepared, _*Speak to Allies*_ added to level 2 spells, _Wall of Gloom_ replaces one _*Snake's Swiftness*_.  _*Darkvision*_ and _Invisibility _into scrolls for one per party member.  Now there's a silent communication network (with no cap to the number of people who can be included in that network at the time of casting!) more battlefield control, some situational utility spells.  This would be the level to comfortably spend the 300gp and 300xp to get the Magical Storing Companion Spirit, store the _Protection from Evil _or_Mage Armor_ spell for anyone to use when needed.

*Level 5
*Trans. Wizard
Feat: 
-Fell Drain (Libris Mortus p.27) Here's where that _Magic Missile_ comes in handy.  Now there is a no miss Negative Level spell.  Cackle maniacally.  
Spells:
_Regroup_(PHII), _Displacement_, *Haste*, *Fly*
Gameplay at this level- Prepare two *Haste**'s* and one *Fly*, _Displacement _for the main melee.  Write one _Fell Drain Magic Missile_a day, squirreling those away for that really tough opponent that needs softening.  


*Level 6*
War Weaver (Heroes of Battle p.112)
Class Features:
-Eldritch Tapestry.  This is the thing that makes War Weaver awesome.  Make every target (other than personal), Harmless spell you cast affect every ally woven into your Eldritch Tapestry, which is as many targets as your casting stat mod.  Assuming a starting 18 INT, this is your party of 4.  This ability is a spell multiplier and a time saver turning all these spells into _Mass_ versions of themselves._
_At each level of this PrC you can cast more powerful spells through the Eldritch Tapestry.  PrC level 1, cast level 1 spells. PrC level 2, cast up to level 2 spells. This caps at level 5.  As you level up, you can do things like*Haste *everyone with a single casting.  Those _*Feather Fall*_, _*Darkvision*_ and _Invisibility_ scrolls no longer require one for each member, now one covers the party.  Just wait until you get _*Polymorph*_! Groovy.
Feat:
I'm not sure what to do here.  I want to eventually take "Arcane Manipulation (Lost Empires of Faerun p.6)"  But that won't come into being truly useful until later levels when I can make tons of slots of level 3 _Fell Drain Magic Missiles_ and other utility spells since War Weaver class features only work on spells up to level 5.  Any good suggestions for a level 6 feat, besides the always useful and often (understandably) banned Leadership?
Spells:
none at this level. 
Gameplay at this level- _Regroup _becomes bread and butter at the start of combat to drop a _Protection from Evil_ and _Mage Armor_ on everybody.  *Nerveskitter* is done at range before combat to affect the entire party.  Get the other party members buffed quick and then like a coach after a pep talk, pat them on the bottom and sent them out!  Hopefully by now you've saved your pennies and have been able to buy a Lesser Metamagic Rod of Reach (MIC p.165) to buff the others without the huddle.  If not, maybe next level.  

*Level 7
*War Weaver
Class Features:
-Quiescent Waving 1.  Preload a single spell into the Eldritch Tapestry to be released at a future time as a move action.  Spells up to level 2 can now be used across the Eldritch Tapestry.  
Spells:
_Greater Mage Armor_(SC), _*Gaseous Form*_, _Lesser Telepathic Bond_(SC), *Giant's Wrath*(SC)
Gameplay at this level- *Nerveskitter*everyone as the immediate action, _*Animalistic Power*_ is preloaded into the Eldritch Tapestry released as a move action and use the standard action to drop _*Snake's Swiftness *_on the entire party so everyone attacks extra.  Not bad for round one.  Either Reach Rod a _Protection from Evil_ on everyone in round 2 and Reach Rod a _Mage Armor _on everyone in round 3, or use higher level spells for individual buffs as needed.  Perhaps the party would spend another 700gp and 750 xp to upgrade the Spell Storing Companion Spirit, have it hold a _*Snake's Swiftness *_or _Invisibility_for anyone to use when they felt the need.

*Level 8*
War Weaver
Class Features:
-Quiescent Waving 2.  Preload two spells into the Eldritch Tapestry  to be released at a future time as a move action.  Spells up to level 3  can now be used across the Eldritch Tapestry.  
Spells:
*Polymorph*, _Greater Invisibility_, Greater Resistance(SC), Orb of Force(SC)
Gameplay at this level- *Nerveskitter*as usual, drop _Displacement_ and *Haste*as a move action, and_Greater Mage Armor_ or any number of things as the standard action in the first round.  Start scribing those 1st level scrolls as a way to pass time during battles.  

*Level 9*
War Weaver
Class Features:
-Quiescent Waving 3.  Preload three spells into the Eldritch Tapestry  to be released at a future time as a move action.  Spells up to level 4  can now be used across the Eldritch Tapestry. 
Feat:
This is probably the time to take Arcane Manipulation.  
Spells:
*Mass Enlarge Person*, _Arcane Eye_, _Shadow Conjuration_, _Know Vulnerabilities_
Gameplay at this level- *Nerveskitter*as usual, drop *Polymorph*(!!), _Greater Invisibility _and *Haste *as a move action, use _Know Vulnerabilities _as the standard action in first round.  At this point _Lesser Telepathic Bond _or _*Speak to Allies*_ can be up virtually all the time so you can easily pass on what you know to everyone else, then sit down and take a nap.

*Level 10*
War Weaver
Class Features:
-Quiescent Waving 4.  Preload four spells into the Eldritch Tapestry  to be released at a future time as a move action.  Spells up to level 5  can now be used across the Eldritch Tapestry. 
Spells:
_*Xorn Movement*_(SC), _Indomitability_(SC), _Wall of Dispel Magic_(SC), _*Fabricate*_
Gameplay at this level- *Nerveskitter*as usual, drop *Polymorph*, _Greater Invisibility_, _*Xorn Movement *_and *Haste *so that you and your invisible, polymorphed-into-dragon-or-what-have-you allies can sink underground to attack enemies alot while you cast _*Fabricate *_as your standard action in the first round to craft (Basketweaving).  Or maybe do something useful.  This is the time for the party would spend another 1500gp and 1200 xp to upgrade the Spell Storing Companion Spirit, have it hold a _Fell Drain Magic Missile _in order to neuter whichever opponent needs softening up or _Greater Mage Armor_ if extra protection would be useful.




...ok, so I need a heavy dose of concrete criticism to confirm that I'm not thinking this wrong, or planning too sloppy.  Any and all ideas would be appreciated.  
​


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 27, 2012)

If you happened to download crystalkeep's pdfs before they were taken down or...know of an alternate site to find them...
They listed a "Focus Caster" option from dragon mag that replaces your familiar w/ a focus item that gives benefits at wizard 1, 7, and 15.  For a transmuter, the focus allowed you to get one additional target on any targeted transmutation spell you cast, though that extra target gets half the normal duration (if it's instant or permanent, effectively no penalty).  I think at 7th level it gains full duration, but half is often enough and that ability rocks.


----------



## Sekhmet (Mar 27, 2012)

Any buffing caster will benefit immensely from Extend and Persistent metamagic feats. 
I recommend against Collegiate Wizard, you can typically get most of the spells you want with your two free spells per level in my experience.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 27, 2012)

Reach Spell + Occular Spell. Think about it.


----------



## Empirate (Mar 27, 2012)

Spell Reprieve (Magic Missile) plus Fell Drain, that's two feats for one moderately powerful trick. How about skipping MM and putting Fell Drain on a damage-over-time area spell? Kelgore's Grave Mist (2nd level) is an excellent one, since it provides 20' radius, no-save, no-SR damage, with a no-save fatigue (but SR applies to this) debuff tacked on top. Alternately, Cloud of Knives for a draining attack 1/round.

Also, I'm not too sure about focused specialist. I always feel that giving up three schools isn't worth the additional spell slots. After 5th level or so, a normal specialist wizard rarely runs out of slots. You could just keep the Evocation school (which has some excellent BC spells! Most underrated school ever) and save a feat then.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 27, 2012)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> If you happened to download crystalkeep's pdfs before they were taken down or...know of an alternate site to find them...
> They listed a "Focus Caster" option from dragon mag that replaces your familiar w/ a focus item that gives benefits at wizard 1, 7, and 15.  For a transmuter, the focus allowed you to get one additional target on any targeted transmutation spell you cast, though that extra target gets half the normal duration (if it's instant or permanent, effectively no penalty).  I think at 7th level it gains full duration, but half is often enough and that ability rocks.



Ohh... this is a good suggestion that I wasn't aware of.

I did download a number of the indexes back in the day and I have the Base class one you're referring to.  I was able to dig out the magazine article as well.  I was weighing the benefits of a talking, flying familiar that could deliver touch spells against the Focus Item and I'm thinking Focus Item wins.  2 targets at level 1 with one at half duration will definitely get used.  The fact that it only gets better as the PC levels is great.  There's a line in the Magazine that reads, "You are automatically considered proficient with your focus item...for example if your focus item is a longsword, you are proficient with your longsword..." makes me giggle at the thought of making my Focus a Masterwork Greatsword just for kicks.  Or something.  I know it reads under Transmutation, "Usually a a piece of equipment or set of tools to create something (such as thieves tools, musical instrument or artisans tools) but nothing says it has to be.

This would be great for adding one additional target to the Eldritch Tapestry beyond the INT bonus of this PC.  



Sekhmet said:


> Any buffing caster will benefit immensely from Extend and Persistent metamagic feats.
> I recommend against Collegiate Wizard, you can typically get most of the spells you want with your two free spells per level in my experience.



Looking back over how I expect to play the build, I do agree that the spells I expect to use daily I'd still have without the Collegiate Wizard feat.  Secondly, there is always the option of expanding the spellbook, but Ugh, work.  I'll keep this under advisement if I find better replacement feats.

Extend Spell would be useful, but I'm not sure how much.  I'm genuinely expecting the buffed party members to kill things faster then expected.  Since I'd be using 1/4 the number of spells to buff the party of 4, recasting when the duration expires isn't that difficult.  However...

...using it as the prereq for Persistent Spell may be worth it.  Now my Wizard doesn't need to adventure with the party anymore, he'll just sleep at camp and check in with them each night.  Ok, slight exaggeration, but what might be suggestions for excellent level 1-3 spells to Persist?



Dandu said:


> Reach Spell + Occular Spell. Think about it.



I'd not considered Ocular Spell Metamagic before, that looks nifty.  This would make for a great round 2 double spell discharge, either to pick off an enemy or super buff an ally.  I'm curious, however, weighting using a standard action to cast the same ranged spell on all 4 or 5 of my teammates vs. casting two spells on a single target, if that's optimal.  Can you suggest some specific spells I might use with the Reach and Ocular combo?



Empirate said:


> Spell Reprieve (Magic Missile) plus Fell Drain, that's two feats for one moderately powerful trick. How about skipping MM and putting Fell Drain on a damage-over-time area spell? Kelgore's Grave Mist (2nd level) is an excellent one, since it provides 20' radius, no-save, no-SR damage, with a no-save fatigue (but SR applies to this) debuff tacked on top. Alternately, Cloud of Knives for a draining attack 1/round.
> 
> Also, I'm not too sure about focused specialist. I always feel that giving up three schools isn't worth the additional spell slots. After 5th level or so, a normal specialist wizard rarely runs out of slots. You could just keep the Evocation school (which has some excellent BC spells! Most underrated school ever) and save a feat then.



I'll be honest, I'm lamenting the loss of Evocation.  I really wanted to use the Blood Wind spell at low levels if any of my allies were built to use it.  A feat just to get Magic Missile, especially if I won't be using the spell for another 4 levels, was painful as well.  
I seriously weighted the words of this thread here.  It weighs generalist, specialist and focus specialist wizards pros and cons.  Now, it's true that once I hit War Weaver, I'm quadrupling or greater my number of spells cast on a target.  I probably don't need to make out the number of spells I have at my disposal.  I'll give this some thought.  I'd be trading 2 prepared spells per level per day to gain a school of magic.
_Kelgore's Grave Mist_ appears to be a Conjuration/Necromancy spell, that's out.  _Cloud of Knives_ is Conjuration and looks awesome, would the Fell Drain apply to each round's attack?  Even if it's not, a ranged attack (Attack = Caster level + caster mod?  Awesome!) as a free action is perfect for this build!  Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to stash a bunch of knives into a bag of holding, but easy enough.  Fell Drain could apply to _Cloud of Knives_ as a Negative Level over time, I'd not have need for _Magic Missile_ and the one Evocation spell.  For Obvious Reasons, _Magic Missile_ was chosen for the no miss.  If I could apply Fell Drain to a damage over time spell, then it's ok if some miss.  

Thanks for all the input, keep them coming!


----------



## Sekhmet (Mar 27, 2012)

[MENTION=6674868]RUMBLETiGER[/MENTION] I've never had any arguments when I played Fell Drain on damage/round spells that remained in an area, rather than spells like Acid Arrow. Acid Fog/Cloud of Knives/etc, things you can move out of, should apply Fell Drain each round you take damage from the effect.

 I've been rethinking Persist for your build, and I don't think it would be worth it. I always seem to think "oh yeah, persist spell, I'ma use my Incantrix or Cleric and persist me some 7th level spells", when Wizards just can't do that. Sorry about that.

 Although: Disguise Self (for yourself), Protection from Evil, and Nerveskitter(Magic of Faerun's is range: touch) are all great Persists. So is Prestidigitation and Expeditious Retreat.
 However, instead of taking the Feats and using your spell slots, my players would probably whine at me to make a Rod of Persistent Metamagic.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 27, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> @RUMBLETiGER  I've never had any arguments when I played Fell Drain on damage/round spells that remained in an area, rather than spells like Acid Arrow. Acid Fog/Cloud of Knives/etc, things you can move out of, should apply Fell Drain each round you take damage from the effect.
> 
> I've been rethinking Persist for your build, and I don't think it would be worth it. I always seem to think "oh yeah, persist spell, I'ma use my Incantrix or Cleric and persist me some 7th level spells", when Wizards just can't do that. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...



_Nerveskitter _is bread and butter, it's silly not to cast an immediate action spell before combat.  That would be good to Persist, but not needed to save on combat actions per round, simply to save on spells prepared.  The AC buffs of _Protection from Evil_ and _Mage Armor, __Expeditious Retreat_ landspeed, and with the Focus Caster suggestion from  @StreamOfTheSky applied to _Animalistic Power _for a +4 bonus to all physical stats, Persistent Spell Metamagic would be worth the investment.  

This would be casting 4 level 1 spells and a single level 2 spell to grant a +4 AC, +30 speed, +4 STR, DEX, CON, +5 Initiative in the early morning.  Add in a +8 CON _Bear's Endurance_ all before my morning coffee... yeah, I'll seriously consider Persistent Spell Metamagic.  

Since I've been convinced to drop Spell Reprieve and considering removing Collegiate Wizard, this frees up 1 or 2 feats for Extend and Persist.   Since I still have plenty of feats I haven't decided upon yet anyway, this sounds very good.

With Persistant level 1-3 spells up at the higher levels, I can load up the Quiescent Waving with all level 4 and 5 spells to drop at the start of combat.


----------



## Sekhmet (Mar 27, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> _Nerveskitter _is bread and butter, it's silly not to cast an immediate action spell before combat.  That would be good to Persist, but not needed to save on combat actions per round, simply to save on spells prepared.  The AC buffs of _Protection from Evil_ and _Mage Armor, __Expeditious Retreat_ landspeed, and with the Focus Caster suggestion from  @StreamOfTheSky applied to _Animalistic Power _for a +4 bonus to all physical stats, Persistent Spell Metamagic would be worth the investment.
> 
> This would be casting 4 level 1 spells and a single level 2 spell to grant a +4 AC, +30 speed, +4 STR, DEX, CON, +5 Initiative in the early morning.  Add in a +8 CON _Bear's Endurance_ all before my morning coffee... yeah, I'll seriously consider Persistent Spell Metamagic.
> 
> Since I've been convinced to drop Spell Reprieve and considering removing Collegiate Wizard, this frees up 1 or 2 feats for Extend and Persist.   Since I still have plenty of feats I haven't decided upon yet anyway, this sounds very good.




The major benefit from Protection from Evil is not the AC, or even the +2 to saving throws, but immunity from possession, compulsion, and summoned creatures hitting you with natural weapons (the majority of summoned creatures work off of natural weapons for their primary mode of attack).


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright, build update so far:
Human, INT 18, all other stats flexible.
1. Focus Caster Variant Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (Collegiate Wizard, Extend Spell Metamagic)
2. Focus Caster Variant Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard 
3. Focus Caster Variant Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard  (Enlarge Spell Metamagic)
4. Focus Caster Variant Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard  (+1 INT)
5. Focus Caster Variant Transmutation Focused Specialist Wizard (FEAT?)
6. War Weaver (Fell Drain)
7. War Weaver
8. War Weaver (+1 INT)
9. War Weaver (Arcane Manipulation)
10. War Weaver
11-20 Uncertain, probably Mage of the Arcane Order, open to other suggestions.

_Color Spray_ would replace the _Magic Missile_ as the level 1 spell.  _Cloud of Knives _would replace _Rope Trick_ at level 3 as a second level spell and _Bear's Endurance_ would replace _Wall of Gloom_ at level 4 as a second level spell.

Persistent Spell Metamagic would be taken at a level 15, after this build gains access to 7th level spells. Fell Drain moved to level 6, since it won't be used with _Cloud of Knives_ until level 8.   And so for level 5 feat, I just recalled that if I go with Mage of the Arcane Order, I need to take cooperative spell Metamagic as a prereq., and so that would go in at level 5 unless I want another PrC.  

I'd want to see if I could have a Masterwork Umbrella created as my level 1 Focus Item.  Or a Masterwork Viking Helmet with two curved horns like Flavor Flav.  Just because.

_Persistent Fell Drain Cloud of Knives_ using a 22gp Silvered Dagger... Too Much? =)


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 27, 2012)

Sekhmet said:


> The major benefit from Protection from Evil is not the AC, or even the +2 to saving throws, but immunity from possession, compulsion, and summoned creatures hitting you with natural weapons (the majority of summoned creatures work off of natural weapons for their primary mode of attack).



I do under appreciate this spell, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 27, 2012)

You can always take the Obtain Familiar feat if you want it back.  It'll actually be based on all your spell caster levels instead of just wizard levels and be better!

Ok, looking through the old files, I found this feat:

Ability Enhancer (dragon mag #325, p77)

Requires: Transmuter level 1st, Spell Focus (transmutation)

Benefit: Any Transmutation spell you cast that enhances an ability score increases by ability score by an additional +2 (i.e., Bull’s Strength will grant a +6 Enhancement bonus to Strength).

Note: I think "enhances" is being used as a general verb and not in reference to "enhancement bonus" so this feat + enlarge person should equal +4 str, for example...I think.

Same issue also has the Diversified Casting feat, which requires having prohibited schools and gives this benefit: "You may add up to three spells from one Prohibited School of Magic to your spell list. This allows you to use spell-completion and spell-trigger items based on these spells in addition to being able cast them.
You may take this feat once for each Prohibited School of Magic you have. Each time, this feat applies to a different School."

May or may not be useful to you.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 28, 2012)

> I'd not considered Ocular Spell Metamagic before, that looks nifty. This would make for a great round 2 double spell discharge, either to pick off an enemy or super buff an ally. I'm curious, however, weighting using a standard action to cast the same ranged spell on all 4 or 5 of my teammates vs. casting two spells on a single target, if that's optimal. Can you suggest some specific spells I might use with the Reach and Ocular combo?



Sure


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 28, 2012)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> You can always take the Obtain Familiar feat if you want it back.  It'll actually be based on all your spell caster levels instead of just wizard levels and be better!



I'll see if I miss it after rocking my Viking Hat, or Umbrella, or Greatsword, or whatever.  


StreamOfTheSky said:


> Ok, looking through the old files, I found this feat:
> 
> Ability Enhancer (dragon mag #325, p77)
> 
> ...



This is good alongside the Focus Caster Variant.  Spell Focus + Ability Enhancer is two feats to make this work, but _Bear's Endurance_ + _Animalistic Power_ turns out to be a +14 CON, +6 STR, + 6 DEX.  Without these 2 feats, it's +12 CON, +4 STR, +4 DEX.  eh....


StreamOfTheSky said:


> Same issue also has the Diversified Casting feat, which requires having prohibited schools and gives this benefit: "You may add up to three spells from one Prohibited School of Magic to your spell list. This allows you to use spell-completion and spell-trigger items based on these spells in addition to being able cast them.
> You may take this feat once for each Prohibited School of Magic you have. Each time, this feat applies to a different School."
> 
> May or may not be useful to you.



 @Sekhmet  and I discussed the pros and cons of the Arcane Transfiguration feat which did something similar, required Spell Reprieve as a prereq. which was in my first version of the build.  Diversified Caster sounds like an excellent middle ground, I'll have to see if it has serious prereqs.  



Dandu said:


> Sure



Oh.... Fixed Range=Persist.  Yeah, that screams "I'm a Wizard and I'm not only going to break reality, but Magic itself!!"  Nifty.  I'm going to have to take some deliberate time thinking of what to do with that.
The ability to Persist nearly every spell would make for the ultimate buffer. At this point, I'd want to set aside War Weaver and become and Incantrix.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 28, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> _Persistent Fell Drain Cloud of Knives_ using a 22gp Silvered Dagger... Too Much? =)



Aww, redid the math and discovered this was a level 10 spell.  I'd need to pick up the Easy Metamagic feat (DR325 p62), possibly put it upon Persistent Metamagic, to pull this off.

Oh... or Create Rod Feat, and make Fell Drain into a 3/day use without adjusting spell level.


----------



## Sekhmet (Mar 28, 2012)

Never mind, when I went to read the entire feat, I found that it could not be. Super sad day.


----------



## Empath Negative (Mar 28, 2012)

Craft Wondrous Item?


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Mar 29, 2012)

I was going to ask a tangent, but nevermind, I'm starting a new thread for this question...


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Apr 8, 2012)

Awww... After the ideas in This Thread, I now want this build to have access to Necromancy, or the single _Shivering Touch_ spell to combine it with Ocular Spell Metamagic.  

Here's hoping whoever is crazy enough to DM this character will agree to Mage of the Arcane Order Spellpool spells allowing this build to have access to prohibited schools.
...Or I'll just use the Spell Reprieve or Diversified Casting Feats.



"I don't normally engage opponents in battle, but when I do, I Insta-kill them."


----------



## Binho (May 7, 2012)

Well, I don't know very well how this meshes with your build, but you could take sanctum spell feat at level 5 or 6. This way in your first level of war weave you could cast 2sd-level spells.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (May 7, 2012)

Binho said:


> Well, I don't know very well how this meshes with your build, but you could take sanctum spell feat at level 5 or 6. This way in your first level of war weave you could cast 2sd-level spells.



Does the feat allow you to cast higher level spells, or simply cast the spell at a higher caster level?

Either way, a Sanctum Spell prepared into the weave at the Wizard's Sanctum, then discharged later, would be really spiffy, if it works that way.


----------



## Binho (May 8, 2012)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> Does the feat allow you to cast higher level spells, or simply cast the spell at a higher caster level?
> 
> Either way, a Sanctum Spell prepared into the weave at the Wizard's Sanctum, then discharged later, would be really spiffy, if it works that way.




Sanctum Spell feat

Well, if I didn't misunderstand the description, you cast your spells as a heighten spell (+1) if you are in your sanctum, but you cast your spell as a heightened spell (-1) outside your sanctum. That said, you could cast your Bear's Endurance as a spell of lv1! This way it would fit your Eldritch Tapestryin the first level of War Weaver if you cast it outside of your sanctum. 

Ex: your build at 6th level is Transmutation Wizard 5/War Weaver 1. So you take the sanctum spell and you can put the Sanctum Bear's Endurance (casted outside of your sanctum) inside your Eldritch Tapestryin because now it is effectively a level 1 spell.

That is how I see the utility of the Sanctum Spell feat. You could use it to put lv 6th spells inside your tapestry as well.


----------

